# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  دانشجو های همدان

## سیبیل

سلام بچه ها 
میگم من دخترم و اصفهانی
اما گفتار همدان قبول شدم
نمیدونم خوشحال باشم یا ناراحت
کسی هست اونجا درس خونده باشه؟اوضاع دانشگاه و استاداش ، خابگاه و ایناش چطوره
فرهنگ مردمش؟
میشه یکی بمن اطلاعات بده؟
سایتشو هر چی گشتم چیزی پیدا نکردم ک بگه چ روزهایی برا انتخاب واحد و ثبت نام باید برم
چند روزکارم اونجا طول میکشه
خاهشا یکی اطلاعات برا ثبت نام و خابگاه و اینا بمن بده

----------


## اربعین کربلا

سلام.دانشگاه های همدان مثل علوم پزشکی و بوعلی و صنعتی همه در یک‌ محدوده خوش اب و هوا تو جاده گنجنامه واقع شده اند
به نظر من جای خوبی قبول شدی
 من خودم دانشگاه صنعتی همدان مهندسی مواد قبول شدم

----------


## سیبیل

> سلام.دانشگاه های همدان مثل علوم پزشکی و بوعلی و صنعتی همه در یک‌ محدوده خوش اب و هوا تو جاده گنجنامه واقع شده اند
> به نظر من جای خوبی قبول شدی
>  من خودم دانشگاه صنعتی همدان مهندسی مواد قبول شدم


بعد تو سایتش خبری از اطلاعیه برا ثبت تام دانشگاه و انتخاب واحد و اینا نیست
کی و کحا باید اقدام کنم؟؟
چند روز کارای اولیه طول میکشه
مردمش فارسن؟؟

----------


## titi_1226

سلام
اول تبریک میگم بهت
دوم انقد از مردمش با وحشت این تاپیک و اون تاپیک سوال کردی من فک میکنم ترس اینو داری مردمش بخورنت خدایی نکرده!!
بعله فارسن

----------


## ALi KuChuloo

مردمش فارسن لهجه ی بامزه ای هم دارن :Yahoo (4):  البته مثل همه جا آذری هم توی همدان کم نیست.

میتونی باهاشون کنار بیای. معمولا صمیمی ان.

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط سیبیل


سلام بچه ها 
میگم من دخترم و اصفهانی
اما گفتار همدان قبول شدم
نمیدونم خوشحال باشم یا ناراحت
کسی هست اونجا درس خونده باشه؟اوضاع دانشگاه و استاداش ، خابگاه و ایناش چطوره
فرهنگ مردمش؟
میشه یکی بمن اطلاعات بده؟
سایتشو هر چی گشتم چیزی پیدا نکردم ک بگه چ روزهایی برا انتخاب واحد و ثبت نام باید برم
چند روزکارم اونجا طول میکشه
خاهشا یکی اطلاعات برا ثبت نام و خابگاه و اینا بمن بده


به بههههه ... ! همشریی تبریکک میگمم .. 
دوست من تغذیع همدان میخونع .. راضیع میگ شهر خوبیع سرده و جو شهرو مردمم اوکیه .. وضیعت خابگاهم عالی رفیق من کع راضیع*

----------


## erfancrepsley

منم گفتار درمانی قبول شدم ولی علوم بهزیستی و توانبخشی تهران

----------


## jungmin

منم داروسازی پردیس همدان امیدوارم شهر خوبی باشه

----------


## سیبیل

> سلام
> اول تبریک میگم بهت
> دوم انقد از مردمش با وحشت این تاپیک و اون تاپیک سوال کردی من فک میکنم ترس اینو داری مردمش بخورنت خدایی نکرده!!
> بعله فارسن


آره راستش از وقتی فهمیدم شهر دیگه قبول شدم دست وپام یخ کرده
اصلاهمراجب خابگاه و شرایط ثبت نام و ایناش اطلاعات ندارم
اگه بلدید لطف کنید
مرسی

----------


## سیبیل

> *
> 
> به بههههه ... ! همشریی تبریکک میگمم .. 
> دوست من تغذیع همدان میخونع .. راضیع میگ شهر خوبیع سرده و جو شهرو مردمم اوکیه .. وضیعت خابگاهم عالی رفیق من کع راضیع*


مرسی
فقط یچیزی
تو خابگاه چند نفرن ، کمد داریم؟وسایلمونو ندزدن

----------


## سیبیل

> مردمش فارسن لهجه ی بامزه ای هم دارن البته مثل همه جا آذری هم توی همدان کم نیست.
> 
> میتونی باهاشون کنار بیای. معمولا صمیمی ان.


خب خدارو شکر
اگه بازم اطلاعاتی از دانشگاه وخابگاه داشتید ممنون میشم بهم بگید

----------


## سیبیل

> منم گفتار درمانی قبول شدم ولی علوم بهزیستی و توانبخشی تهران


قبولیا امسال افتضااااح بوذ
پارسال اصفهانتا۱۲ هزار میگرفته
تو خود علوم بهزیستیبا ۱۱ هزارم دارن میخونن
امامن امسال با ۹۰۰۰ باید از شهرم دور شم و برم همدان
اصلا همنمیدونم وضعیت دانشگاه و استاد و خابگاهاش چجوریه
از بس همه از خابگاه بد گفتن و میگن اونجا همه دزد و شراب خورن اصن میترسم برم
توفکرم خونه بگیرم

----------


## سیبیل

> منم داروسازی پردیس همدان امیدوارم شهر خوبی باشه


دوستم اگه خبری از خابگاه و روزایی ک باید بریم ثبت نام و اینا گیر آوردی بمنم بگو
ممنوووون

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط سیبیل


مرسی
فقط یچیزی
تو خابگاه چند نفرن ، کمد داریم؟وسایلمونو ندزدن


رفیق من تو4نفرن .. یس همه امکانات هست فقط پتومتو باس زیادببریی .. نع باوو دزد کوجا بووده البته بستگی بع هم اتاقیقت دار .. خابگاها تعدادنفراتشون از4شروع میشع تا12نفره که هرچی تعداد بیشتر قیمت کمتر ..البتع اینو رفیقم میگف*

----------


## titi_1226

اتفاقا دزدی هست زیادم هست ما ک از همه خوابگاهیا شنیدیم.از هم اتاقیقاتم نباشه میتونه از بچه های دگ کل خوابگاه باشه.
اگر تاپیک وسایل مورد نیاز برای دانشگاهم میخوندی میگفتن حتی قفل کمدم عوض کنید خودتون
بعدشم کلا بهتره ک حواست باشع چون اگ ی چیز با ارزشتو ببرن دگ میخوای یقه کیو بگیری

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط titi_1226


اتفاقا دزدی هست زیادم هست ما ک از همه خوابگاهیا شنیدیم.از هم اتاقیقاتم نباشه میتونه از بچه های دگ کل خوابگاه باشه.
اگر تاپیک وسایل مورد نیاز برای دانشگاهم میخوندی میگفتن حتی قفل کمدم عوض کنید خودتون
بعدشم کلا بهتره ک حواست باشع چون اگ ی چیز با ارزشتو ببرن دگ میخوای یقه کیو بگیری


دوست من همدانع و شرایطشم اوکیع اتفاقن ایقدازخوابگاه راضیه ک نگو .. 
اینکع دزدی و فلان و من نشنیدم .. چون تاالان دونفرازدوستام همدان خوندن درسشونو و یکی شون فارغ تحصیل شد ولی هردو از دانشگاه و خوابگاه راضی بودن.*

----------


## titi_1226

> *
> 
> دوست من همدانع و شرایطشم اوکیع اتفاقن ایقدازخوابگاه راضیه ک نگو .. 
> اینکع دزدی و فلان و من نشنیدم .. چون تاالان دونفرازدوستام همدان خوندن درسشونو و یکی شون فارغ تحصیل شد ولی هردو از دانشگاه و خوابگاه راضی بودن.*


من همدان رو نگفتم همه دانشگاها و خوابگاها مد نظرم بود!

----------


## atena.kh

منم همدان قبول شدم :Yahoo (4):

----------


## atena.kh

فقط میدونم خیلی سرده.....شهر خوبیه

----------


## atena.kh

اتوبوسشم به اصفهان ساعت4صبح میرسه :Yahoo (110): خیلی دشواره خیلی

----------


## سیبیل

میگم شرایط خابگاه های چند نفره بهتره
ببخشید از سوالاما
ولی خب واقعا نیاز دارم
میگم میشه منی ک تو دانشگاه علوم پزشکیم با یکی از دانشگاه بوعلی هم خابگاهی شم؟

----------


## Bimokh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط titi_1226


من همدان رو نگفتم همه دانشگاها و خوابگاها مد نظرم بود!


منم نگفتم فقط همدان و گفتی!!*

----------


## atena.kh

اصن چرا همدان واسه خوابگاه تو سایتش هیچی نزده؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (68):

----------


## atena.kh

اگه سوال در مورد خوابگاه همدان داشتین بپرسین :Yahoo (100):

----------


## ariyusin

سلام،تبريك ميگم بهتون.
من خودم همدانيم بايد به اطلاعتون برسونم از نظر من يه جايي قبول شدين كه ميتونين كل دوران دانشجوييتون رو خوش بگذرونين پس جاي تبريك داره كه اينجا قبول شدين.
از نظر قوميت همدان اقوام مختلفي داره ترك در شهرستان بهار و كبودراهنگ لر و لك در نهاوند و ملاير فارس در تويسركان و خود شهر همدان در نتيجه با توجه به مهاجر پذيري خيلي زياد همدان از شهرستان هاي اطراف همه ي قوميت هارو در همدان ميتونين پيدا كنين.
از نظر دزد و قاچاقچي و شراب خواري هم كه گفتين  من تعجب ميكنم اخه كجاي همدان اينطوره؟ :Yahoo (20): بله خب هر شهري بالاخره خوب و بد ميتونين پيدا كنين هر شهريم معتاد داره اما از نظر مكاني دانشگاه همدان تقريبا در بهترين نقطه مكاني و بالاي شهر همدان واقع شده كه چون كوهپايه الوند محسوب ميشه بخصوص شب هاي خنك برا ما و سرد برا شما داره :Yahoo (9): پس لباس گرم فراموش نشه،اگه پسر بودين بيشتر ميتونستم كمكتون كنم باز اگر سوالي بود من در خدمتم،بازم تبريك ميگم

----------


## milad76

دوستانی ک همدانی هستن
بنظر شما خوابگاه رازی بهتره یا مدنی؟

----------


## atena.kh

> دوستانی ک همدانی هستن
> بنظر شما خوابگاه رازی بهتره یا مدنی؟


مدنی توی دانشگاس رازی خارج دانشگاس

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط atena.kh


مدنی توی دانشگاس رازی خارج دانشگاس


ایشون دو ترمو خوندن تموم کردن تازه جواب میدین؟*

----------


## atena.kh

> *
> ایشون دو ترمو خوندن تموم کردن تازه جواب میدین؟*


عه :Yahoo (21): 
خخخخخ دیگه شرمنده الان دیدم :Yahoo (117):  :Yahoo (50): 
حالا این واسه ایندگان

----------


## _Fateme_

> عه
> خخخخخ دیگه شرمنده الان دیدم
> حالا این واسه ایندگان



الان که دیگه اصلا خوابگاه نمیده  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## atena.kh

> الان که دیگه اصلا خوابگاه نمیده


خوابگاه میده....نوشته عدم تعهد خوابگاه؟ کلا همینجوریه همش مینویسه خوابگاه نمیدیم ولی خوابگاه میدن

----------


## _Fateme_

> خوابگاه میده....نوشته عدم تعهد خوابگاه؟ کلا همینجوریه همش مینویسه خوابگاه نمیدیم ولی خوابگاه میدن


جدا؟ 
وا پس مریضن  :Yahoo (2):

----------


## mohaa_mad

من میخواستم همدان رو توی اولویت هام بزارم اما میترسم از آب و هواش :Yahoo (21):

----------


## TAT

> من میخواستم همدان رو توی اولویت هام بزارم اما میترسم از آب و هواش


نترس :Yahoo (1): 

یه کاپشن مشکلتو حل میکنه داش :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mohaa_mad

> نترس
> 
> یه کاپشن مشکلتو حل میکنه داش


کاپشن های تن تاک :Y (548): 
میزارم اولویت های بعدی بزنم

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohaa_mad


من میخواستم همدان رو توی اولویت هام بزارم اما میترسم از آب و هواش


نترس عزیزم 
بیا دور هم گرم میشیم 
یه کاپشن و یه کلاه و یه شال با یه پوتین و یه ژاکت و سایر وسایل وابسته بسه برا یخ نزدن 
البته من خودم فقط کاپشن میپوشم*

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _Fateme_




جدا؟ 
وا پس مریضن 


اون تاپیکه رو دیگه پیدا نکردم 
اگه میخوای بری پرستاری شهر دیگه و بشینی برا کنکور بخونی از همین الان میگم نمیتونی 
یا برو ادامه بده یا کلا بشین بخون*

----------


## mohaa_mad

> *
> نترس عزیزم 
> بیا دور هم گرم میشیم 
> یه کاپشن و یه کلاه و یه شال با یه پوتین و یه ژاکت و سایر وسایل وابسته بسه برا یخ نزدن 
> البته من خودم فقط کاپشن میپوشم*


نمیخوام :Y (561): 
اینایی که گفتی واسه سربازیه که. ناظر بخش نظام وظیفه ای :Yahoo (117):

----------


## -AMiN-

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط mohaa_mad


نمیخوام
اینایی که گفتی واسه سربازیه که. ناظر بخش نظام وظیفه ای


بالاخره میخوای زمستون بری بیرون از خوابگاه و دانشگاه دیگه 
مجسمه یخ زدتو پیدا نکنن*

----------


## Dr Hanieh-7797

عاقا توروخدا کسی همدانونزنه همدان بده ..... :Yahoo (106): 
بگذارید من که بومی همدان هستم بزنمش ....همدانونزنید ها لولوداره :Yahoo (43):

----------

